# Hamilton Pendant Metal Halide/Retrofit?



## tanksalot (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a double Hamilton Technology metal halide ballast powering two 175 watt pendant hanging fixtures. I'm using this setup to light a 55 gal. planted tank. (yes, almost 7 watts per gallon) Other than raising the pendants (and getting blinded by the extraneous light), or very short lighting periods, what alternatives do I have to reduce the amount of light? Are there 70 watt 6500ºK bulbs that will fit and work? Other alternatives? 

Thanks in advance!

Tanksalot


----------



## Kathy (Feb 2, 2003)

First post here but I think I have a suggestion that could help.

No, you would need new ballasts to run 70 watt bulbs.

You can screen the fixture to reduce light intensity. I think I read one layer reduces light by 30%. If you raise the fixture and can figure a way to screen it rather than the tank itself that will kill two birds with one stone as the screening somewhat reduces glare as well as light intensity. My fishneedit halides have grooves on either side I can hang screen between, perhaps your fixture has something similar. Regular plastic/nylon/fiberglass whatever screen is was just fine, even the plastic straws I used to keep the screen in place didn't melt or degrade in any way for the several months I screened the tank.


----------



## cino (May 1, 2011)

I would think your bigger problem is going to be "SERIOUS OVER-HEATING" in addition to burning your plants. I would contact Hamilton Tech and ask them what they suggest however. I do use halides on a few of my planted tanks but they are deeper tanks (25 inches or more) so I use the halides to "punch" the light down to the lower areas of the plants in densely planted tanks. I am already keeping a close eye on my tank temps. here in the northeast and it isn't even summer yet 

A word to the wise, "that is a mighty small tank for duel halide lighting". You do not want to cook your fish either

Cindy


----------



## Reef2plants (Jan 24, 2011)

lol are you keeping clams and SPS?


----------

